# Bear montana



## Finch (Oct 13, 2014)

I am a recurve shooter. I have a hoyt buffalo and love it but I have gotten the itch for a longbow even though I have never shot 1 that I really liked so I don't want to put a lot of money into 1 and I see that I can get a used bear Montana pretty reasonable and was just wanting some feedback from anyone on here that has ever owned 1. I prefer to shoot quiver on so I would also like suggestions on what quiver fits good on the Montana. I would appreciate and input thanks.


----------



## Skunkhound (Oct 13, 2014)

The Montanas are very underrated bows. Little to no handshock, extremely quiet, at 64" they can handle even my 30" draw without stacking, and they're solidly built too. 
 I like the Eagles Flight strap on quiver. Good looking, lots of options (3-5 arrows), and reasonably priced.


----------



## jjy (Oct 13, 2014)

I've been shooting one since May of last year as my first traditional bow. I've found it to be very forgiving to my not always prefect form and seems decently fast. I've noticed no hand shock and is whisper quite with hunting weight arrows. I have a Big Jim quiver on mine and it is solid. If buying used I would suggest to make sure you try to get one of the newer ones as I understand the grip and limb tips are better on those as opposed to some of the older ones.


----------



## Finch (Oct 13, 2014)

The only thing I forgot to mention is that I am only a 27" draw. Is this bow too long for my draw length?


----------



## Dennis (Oct 13, 2014)

No it will be fine


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 13, 2014)

Finch said:


> The only thing I forgot to mention is that I am only a 27" draw. Is this bow too long for my draw length?



Not at all. 64" is actually just about right. Many longbows are 68" for a 28" draw. With a longbow there are no tips to uncurl like with a recurve. So you don't lose any mechanical advantage/energy with a longbow if you don't draw it past a certain point. In other words the energy released is exactly related to how far back you draw at any point. It's a linear function for everyone within normal draw lengths. With a recurve if you don't draw it back far enough the tips won't uncurl all the way - you're not getting all you can out of the bow. With a longbow like the Montana no matter what your draw length it's no problem. Of course you lose 5 percent for every inch below 28" you draw. So it it's a 50 pound bow at 28" you will draw 47.5 pounds at 27" for example.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Oct 14, 2014)

That is a great bow. I still have my 45 lb. Montana. I will not part with it. Shoots very strong for the poundage.


----------



## markland (Oct 14, 2014)

Longbow?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 14, 2014)

markland said:


> Longbow?



Of course, only corporate rep. types shoot recurves.


----------



## markland (Oct 15, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> Of course, only corporate rep. types shoot recurves.



Hey, hey I represent that remark!  LOL


----------



## swwifty (Oct 15, 2014)

I can confirm what others are saying about the Montana. I have one that is 45lbs. It's quite smooth drawing, and extremely quiet. It's not very fast at all, but that doesn't really matter. I shoot what most people would consider extremely heavy arrows (675 grains) out of it, and it shoots them great.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 15, 2014)

All this Montana talk has me missing my Samick longbow!  Quiet as a mouse, it only made a pleasant low pitched hum like a cross between a hummingbird and a bullfrog. Sadly it was too heavy a draw so I sold it. And at 69" it was pretty cumberson in the woods. 

Hmmm......I might get myself a Montana in 40#.


----------

